# Meet and Greet in Gagetown?



## vonGarvin (20 Apr 2006)

Has anyone thought of one of these?  I mean, due to all the courses going on here and all those posting about coming here for CAP, etc, why not?  (Not that I could attend, but even so, kinda feel left out)  :crybaby:


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Apr 2006)

I would definitely be interested in a Meet -n- Greet in Gagetown this summer schedule permitting, of course.  

That being said, I am more interested in a FreddieBeach meet-n-greet, than Gagetown literally!!!


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2006)

We have had a successful meeting once or twice at Griffiths at the Canex in the last couple of years.  If done on a reasonable night most Staff or Augmentees to the Schools and Base Pers can make it.  Students on Crse have a bit more of a problem.  This summer should be a reasonably good year for Army.ca turn out at the Schools.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Apr 2006)

Do we all have to dress the same ?

Are non-issued civilian clothes  allowed ?

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2006)

You got Issued Civilian Clothing?   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (20 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> You got Issued Civilian Clothing?   ;D



Yes....don't you ?

Back on topic Wallace  >


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2006)

I'll have to see Armyvern about getting some issued then.  I am sure that she will be able to bring a Triwall to the bar so the rest of us can be issued some civie clothes too.


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Apr 2006)

In all seriousness, we *could* make this a Frency's night.  Did that on my Phase III grad party.  I went as a generic member of the Rolling Stones.  I had a wig, the clothes, EVERYTHING.  Heck, the barmaid thought my hair was mine 

For those that don't know, Frenchy's is a used clothing outlet.  You go there (maximum spending amount: 20 bucks) and outfit yourself.  The more plaid, the better.  It's a hoot!  Then we go to Griffin's and get tanked


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Apr 2006)

Now we are talking, Von Garvin!!!

... and the funky clothes don't preclude a trip to Fredericton, it just makes it that much more interesting! 8)


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Now we are talking, Von Garvin!!!
> 
> ... and the funky clothes don't preclude a trip to Fredericton, it just makes it that much more interesting! 8)


And, you must know, by Gagetown, I certainly don't mean "village of" or "Combat Training Centre".  Oromocto (or Freddy) would do fine.


Then there's St John.


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Apr 2006)

The Three Mile!!! I almost remember that place... it was a VERY good night.


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Apr 2006)

You guys time things right in July and I'll be able to make what with Pre Dep leave.... keep me posted guys I would love to swing on by, I'll be in NS for 2 weeks anyway and it's only 4 hours from where I saty to Freddy and I would make the drive.


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Apr 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> You guys time thins right in July and I'll be able to make what with Pre Dep leave.... keep me posted guys I would love to swing on by, I'll be in NS for 2 weeks anyway and it's only 4 hours from where I saty to Freddy and I would make the drive.



When are you in NS because we are tentatively planning a Halifax RV?


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Apr 2006)

Not sure dates as they havent given us any more info other then we leave in August and take Pre Dep leave in July, I figure well get 30+ days with 14 Dre Dep and the rest Annual...I will keep all posted as I would like to see a few of you people before I take off (not that Von Garvin fellow though I hear bad things about him....Mortar guy's they aren't right)


----------



## manhole (20 Apr 2006)

sounds like a plan!   F'ton would be good or Oromocto (now that they have a good motel).   A base tour would be a good idea for those of us who haven't been there in a while!


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Apr 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> (not that Von Garvin fellow though I hear bad things about him....Mortar guy's they aren't right)



What?  I can't hear you!?!?!  Your heels weren't together and the wind rushing through deafened me






(Ain't nothing wrong with mortar guys!)  

Well, maybe NOW there is, now that Herbies have them  :crybaby:


----------



## HItorMiss (20 Apr 2006)

vonGarvin said:
			
		

> What?  I can't hear you!?!?!  Your heels weren't together and the wind rushing through deafened me




YES Sir....Sorry Sir...Wont Happen Again Sir...

Can I fetch your water Sir???...Make your Bed Sir???


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Apr 2006)

HitorMiss said:
			
		

> YES Sir....Sorry Sir...Wont Happen Again Sir...
> Can I fetch your water Sir???...Make your Bed Sir???


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Pea (20 Apr 2006)

VonGarvin, you would actually let HoM near your bed?  ;D


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Apr 2006)

hmmmm... pea.... good question.  Let's await an answer, shall we?


----------



## Pte.Shrubb (20 Apr 2006)

If you go through with the plaid thing you will fit in VERY well in Oromocto


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Apr 2006)

I would consider attending ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (20 Apr 2006)

Well I would travel from NS for that too...used to live in NB and if I had the details...could do it and I so love dressing up (aka frenchy's night) and making an ass of myself, lmao sounds like a good time

Cheers
HL


----------



## Big Foot (20 Apr 2006)

I might be up for it, depends on my course and how that goes.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (20 Apr 2006)

haha, Frenchy's night...haha...would that mean I could go buy a whole new wardrobe?? Cus most of my clothes are from Frenchy's already. ;D

I'd consider attending. Maybe I could dress up as Cindy Lauper...no that is too stylish for Oromocto...


----------



## medicineman (20 Apr 2006)

I'm game, as long as I'm not in some Deity forsaken area of (a) the World, (b) Canada or (c) the training area (forget all of the above combined).

Might have to not do the disco clothing routine though - causes this odd tic to start.

MM


----------



## Bzzliteyr (20 Apr 2006)

Okay, I went to this place last night:  The back nine.  Guess where it is?  The old Rockin Rodeo spot.. it has a 12 person table where the old DJ booth was!!  It has so so food and it has those electronic game things they used to have at Dundees/Griffins/whateveritscalled.  I suggest we do it there.. 

PS: Thanks for inviting me VonG...


----------



## scoutfinch (20 Apr 2006)

I decided to protest that building when they closed the Cosmopolitan and turned it into the Rodeo... the Rodeo was a disturbing sorta place.  scary people... from Minto or something.


----------



## Pea (20 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I decided to protest that building when they closed the Cosmopolitan and turned it into the Rodeo... the Rodeo was a disturbing sorta place.  scary people... from Minto or something.



My Daddy was born in Minto... >


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Apr 2006)

Pea said:
			
		

> VonGarvin, you would actually let HoM near your bed?  ;D


NEVER!!!!!!!!!!! :rage:



nobody, and I mean NOBODY gets near my bed ('cept my wife, of course, and maybe the kids when the closet monster is rustling in their rooms)


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I decided to protest that building when they closed the Cosmopolitan and turned it into the Rodeo... the Rodeo was a disturbing sorta place.  scary people... from Minto or something.


I don't know about the people from Minto, but I was once a young "Cosmonaut", hanging out in "RCR Corner".  Now THAT brings back memories


----------



## scoutfinch (21 Apr 2006)

It looks like I will be making my way to Gagetown for the weekend.  

Is anyone interested in an impromptu Meet & Greet tonight or tomorrow night?


----------



## scoutfinch (21 Apr 2006)

Ahhhh yes... RCR corner... how could I forget walking the gauntlet???  Too funny... we must date back to the same era, Von Garvin... although I think I started going to the Coz when I was 16.


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> Ahhhh yes... RCR corner... how could I forget walking the gauntlet???  Too funny... we must date back to the same era, Von Garvin... although I think I started going to the Coz when I was 16.


Well, without dating myself...ok...WITH dating myself, I was a certified (certifiable?) Cosmonaut from 89-92, then I was posted away from G'town.


----------



## scoutfinch (21 Apr 2006)

I was in Lahr as a D/W during that time frame, having cosmo'ed from  85 ish to 90ish.

Do you remember the Riverview Arms?


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> It looks like I will be making my way to Gagetown for the weekend.
> 
> Is anyone interested in an impromptu Meet & Greet tonight or tomorrow night?


Well, if i weren't married........ >



LOL!

No, in all seriousness, I couldn't.  Some people may be available, but I start Monday Morning EARLY as a course officer, and this weekend is daddy/mommy and husband/wife time for me and my beloved.

Enjoy your visit to this neck of the woods


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I was in Lahr as a D/W during that time frame, having cosmo'ed from  85 ish to 90ish.
> 
> Do you remember the Riverview Arms?


We may have strut our stuff on the dance floor around the same time, however, no, I do remember the name of the Riverview Arms, but never went there.  Never really strayed from the Cosmo/Camelot/Oak Room triangle


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2006)

scoutfinch said:
			
		

> I was in Lahr as a D/W during that time frame, having cosmo'ed from  85 ish to 90ish.
> 
> Do you remember the Riverview Arms?


Ahhh!! I did the Cosmo/Oakroom/Camelot/Mr. T's Basement circuit circa 85-87ish, although none was done legally of course. Walked that RCR gauntlet too...and perhaps I lost because I ended up marrying one of them. Cradle Robber. >

I get to be Cyndi Lauper being the red-head and all....but I'll have to make the trip over from Charlottetown and will have to use "visiting 9er" as an excuse to come back!!


----------



## ccdec (22 Apr 2006)

Circa 77-78 Riverviews Arms on the Saint John river......Rolling Keg next to the Cos. Flashbacks of taking the bus by the front gate and getting dropped of in front of the Lord Beaver Brook for a few beers at the piano bar.  Then off to the Rolling Keg for some downhomer music and then the Air Force club......then the Sunday afternoon crawl at the Legion in Oromocto.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Apr 2006)

Vern!! Where you been?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (22 Apr 2006)

I am heading to Sweets tonight with the little lady..


----------



## Scratch_043 (11 Jun 2008)

Just like the title says, great chance to get out and meet people you know from the site, put a name to a face, or even an excuse to see an old friend.

Meet will tentatively be 21 or 22 June 2008, depending on people's availability. we'll kick off around 2100, and go all night, so if you have to show late, or leave early, it's all good.

We need a location though, Griffins is nice, but I think everyone involved is a little tired of that particular establishment.... I'm going to suggest Dolans, but feel free to throw out your Ideas.

Nic


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2008)

I'm in.  >

If you're going with Dolan's ... go with Saturday the 22nd.

My Chief is always there on Friday nights playing steak darts.  

Kidding, I'm such an angel it really doesn't matter what night I'm there -- he's been at Mess Dinners with me ... no surprises there.


----------



## manhole (12 Jun 2008)

Hey.....I think my better half and I may be able to make it!   It would be nice to meet everyone.   BTW, are chaps compulsory?    ;D  (You REALLY do not want to see me in chaps!)    Ubique


----------



## Bzzliteyr (12 Jun 2008)

I may be able to make it from Montreal.. that might be a weekend I pop down to see the family.. we may drop in.. 

Snooty fox is also a good spot, dill pickle covered Nachos!!


----------



## fbr2o75 (12 Jun 2008)

I don't see any reason why I can't be there.


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2008)

Next question ...

Who's driving?  >

Certainly not I!!

NFLD_Sapper ... I seem to recall your drunken butt being amongst all the others I drove last time --- pay back ... IS a bitch!!  ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (12 Jun 2008)

Hadn't thought about that one..... Maybe something a little closer to home is in order..... what's the name of that sports bar on restigouche?


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2008)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Hadn't thought about that one..... Maybe something a little closer to home is in order..... what's the name of that sports bar on restigouche?



Don't know.

I DO know Griffens though!!

And, they know me.  ;D


----------



## Scratch_043 (12 Jun 2008)

I don't know.. Griffins just seems too... predictable.

...On the other hand, it IS within walking distance for me..


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2008)

My gawd ...

Has someone just inferred that an event with Vern present would be "predicatable" !!??

I am so marking this historic date on my calendar ... and telling my boss!!  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Jun 2008)

If I am around I have a car that seats 4 passengers in a fix....they better not be big boned however...


----------



## armyvern (13 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> If I am around I have a car that seats 4 passengers in a fix....they better not be big boned however...



You could drive my car then!! I can cram 6 into it!! (Big boned people like me at that!)  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Jun 2008)

Yeah you.. big boned.. not quite.. big hair, maybe...


----------



## Loachman (13 Jun 2008)

Can't make that, but it looks like I'll be around from 2 to 4 or 5 July for my sim session at 403 Squadron, if anybody wants to bitch about each other's Live Leak video interpretations or anything.

The nearest thing that I have to chaps are stainless steel.

What are "steak darts"?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (13 Jun 2008)

Ha...


----------



## armyvern (13 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Yeah you.. big boned.. not quite.. big hair, maybe...



Big hair!!?? Not big boned!!?? (Obviously it's been a year or so since you've seen me!! ["big boned" is my excuse for cushioning]  ;D)

All righty then ... payback's a bitch (I already said that in this thread somewhere I'm sure).  >


----------



## manhole (17 Jun 2008)

so, have you decided when and where?


----------



## armyvern (17 Jun 2008)

fiddlehead said:
			
		

> so, have you decided when and where?



I don't know if they have or not --

But, I'll be at Griffens on the 21st. In uniform until 1800hrs, then home to change into civvies - then back to Griffens. That'll mean that I'm out of the joint for approx 20 minutes.  ;D

Whoever shows -- shows.

How's that for implementing a command decision?  >


----------



## kincanucks (17 Jun 2008)

_But, I'll be at Griffens on the 21st. In uniform until 1800hrs_

We are talking about June 2008, right? So why are you wearing an uniform on Saturday?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Jun 2008)

Dedication!! Duh?

I still vote for Snooty Fox..


----------



## medicineman (17 Jun 2008)

Do we get to do it all again in July sometime while I'm out there with nothing to do for 2 weeks?

MM


----------



## Redeye (17 Jun 2008)

I'm there from 30 June - 15 Aug - but I will mostly being packed full of knowledge, but I'll keep an eye on the thread to see what comes up - most I my time off though I'll be clamouring to get out to Nova Scotia to see my parents.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jun 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _But, I'll be at Griffens on the 20th AND possibly on the 21st. In uniform until 1800hrs_
> 
> We are talking about June 2008, right? So why are you wearing an uniform on Saturday?



 >

there, how's that?  ;D

Bzzz ... Ref Snooty Fox ... we've got lots of members in Gagetown on courses/taskings etc this weekend who are hoping to get enough time-off to show up for this judging by the PMs coming in to me here. They don't have vehicles to travel into Freddy.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Jun 2008)

Seen. Drunk army guys military personnel at Griffins it is..


----------



## manhole (17 Jun 2008)

I think we can make it.........is the Days Inn the best place to stay over-night?   (now that the wonderful Oromocto Hotel is gone   )      Taxis are available like they always were back in the day?


----------



## X-mo-1979 (17 Jun 2008)

I like Robin's Inn.Nice place and IIRC 60 bucks a night.
Brand new motel,classy inside.Not like the Oromocto hotel...felt like I was on a stakeout on Magnum PI.


----------



## manhole (17 Jun 2008)

Have been by Robins Inn.....looks nice.   IIRC??   What is that exactly?   We are looking forward to meeting everyone.   Thanks for the info...... Ubique


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Big hair!!?? Not big boned!!?? (Obviously it's been a year or so since you've seen me!! ["big boned" is my excuse for cushioning]  ;D)
> 
> All righty then ... payback's a bitch (I already said that in this thread somewhere I'm sure).  >



Vern, Facebook my dear.. Facebook..


----------



## ThainC (17 Jun 2008)

Well, I've been reading this site since a little before I joined, which means I've been around here for... oh... about a year and some   Don't post TOO often, but I read a helluva lot! Would love to come out where ever it is, though I won't know anyone!  Also, I don't mind drivin'.  I can fit 6 total in my truck, so am more than willing to help out!

Thain.


----------



## Scratch_043 (17 Jun 2008)

Well, I'm back after a short absence, and it looks like the date has been decided already?

the 20th I will be around, but the 21st, unfortunately, I am unavailable. If you all want to get together on the saturday, I will send my best with Vern.


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Jun 2008)

I should be able to make eather ( won't be drinking to much on friday, as I have bring my car in for service at 0800 hrs)


----------



## Scratch_043 (17 Jun 2008)

yeah, same here, I have to drive to Minto Friday night, so I'm likely not drinking at all (shame, I know)


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> I like Robin's Inn.Nice place and IIRC 60 bucks a night.
> Brand new motel,classy inside.Not like the Oromocto hotel...felt like I was on a stakeout on Magnum PI.



Robin's Inn already has the same rep around here as the Oromocto Hotel (& at 60 bucks a night hour, what more would one expect) ... give it time - it'll look just like the eyesore they just tore down within town limits.  

The Days Inn on the Oromocto exit is very nice however -- great brunch & buffet too.


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Vern, Facebook my dear.. Facebook..





Ahaahaaa!! You are talking about that damn new pic from Relay for Life ... "The Hag March Past" ... I'm sooooo going to kill my buddy for putting that up.


----------



## Scratch_043 (18 Jun 2008)

Vern, you can't deny who you are.

So is everybody good with Friday night? I won't likely be able to stay too late, I have other things on the go, but I'd at least like to get out and meet some of you, and get 'reaquainted' with others.


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2008)

ToRN said:
			
		

> Vern, you can't deny who you are.
> 
> So is everybody good with Friday night? I won't likely be able to stay too late, I have other things on the go, but I'd at least like to get out and meet some of you, and get 'reaquainted' with others.



Dude, at 5 foot 7 and 172 lbs ... I'm a big boned girl - no matter what Bzzzz wants to say!  

And yes, my hair was big in that picture ... well not big ... but Little Orphan Annie curls were definitely hanging around my head due to the rain, fog, frizzy hair weather that was experienced that day. 

And my buddy is sooooooooooo going to pay for this indescretion of posting this blackmail pic - don't try to save him!

Friday's good for me.    I actually just got in from there about an hour ago ... the onion soup and the steak were delicious as per normal.  ;D


----------



## muskrat89 (18 Jun 2008)

Fiddlehead ------------>  "IIRC??"  = Computer-speak for "If I Remember Correctly"

(You're sooo square!)

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2008)

ThainC said:
			
		

> Well, I've been reading this site since a little before I joined, which means I've been around here for... oh... about a year and some   Don't post TOO often, but I read a helluva lot! Would love to come out where ever it is, though I won't know anyone!  Also, I don't mind drivin'.  I can fit 6 total in my truck, so am more than willing to help out!
> 
> Thain.



You're at the Infantry School -- that's close!! Griffens. Friday night. Ask for Vern.


----------



## ThainC (18 Jun 2008)

A yes, the Infantry School! My home away from home! ... which is H1 ... What a sad state of affairs  Look forward to meetin' ya.


----------



## manhole (18 Jun 2008)

muskrat........"square" ?   I can't believe you used such an old-fashioned term.......even if it is true!   You are just jealous that we are going to spend some time on Friday evening with some great folks and you won't be able to join us     We will hoist one or two beverages on your behalf  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jun 2008)

okay Vern, when you mentioned the hair and the weather all I could think in my head was "blame it on the rain, yeah yeah".. you have to guess the group that sang it....

I, for some reason thought this was all going down on saturday.. I am on the road friday as I live in Montreal.  Did I miss something?


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> okay Vern, when you mentioned the hair and the weather all I could think in my head was "blame it on the rain, yeah yeah".. you have to guess the group that sang it....
> 
> I, for some reason thought this was all going down on saturday.. I am on the road friday as I live in Montreal.  Did I miss something?



I can make an appearance on Saturday too ... (but I will have to behave that night - and can't stay out long) 

Friday night is my stay out late night.  





Milli Vanilli ... just cause you told me to guess.


----------



## manhole (18 Jun 2008)

reservations all made........Robin's Inn  .......and we didn't get the hourly rate, Vern!   >   (actually Days Inn didn't have any non-smoking rooms left unless I wanted a suite).   It couldn't be as bad as the Oromocto Hotel when I was billeted there many years ago when there was no room in the Sr. NCO lines.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jun 2008)

And now we know why it was seedy... Snr NCO's living in it... yuck!!


----------



## vonGarvin (18 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> And now we know why it was seedy... Snr NCO's living in it... yuck!!


Just imagine if they let the WO's live there too!  Now THAT would have been *über seedy*! *shudder*

;D


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Friday's good for me.    I actually just got in from there about an hour ago ... the onion soup and the steak were delicious as per normal.  ;D



 :rofl:



_Edited to correct smiley_


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> :ROFL:



Not funny!!

I had a surprise visitor named Loachman show up here yesterday for a jaunt ... so off we went for drinks & food (for me - the food) and dammit to hell if the chickie didn't say ... "Menu?? I know you're having the steak. 14 ounce right?"  :-\

Damn, it was good though. Along with the usual side of onion soup.


----------



## Celticgirl (18 Jun 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Do we get to do it all again in July sometime while I'm out there with nothing to do for 2 weeks?
> 
> MM



I may be able to make it to a July gathering. I'm a civvy, though, so I most likely will be the odd one out from the looks of things.


----------



## Loachman (18 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Damn, it was good though. Along with the usual side of onion soup.



And the company was good, too, right?

Mine certainly was.


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2008)

Loachman said:
			
		

> And the company was good, too, right?
> 
> Mine certainly was.



Ahh, but of course monsieur ...  :-*


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jun 2008)

Okay, so confirm this.  The meet and greet is Friday and not Saturday?  

I may be a little tardy coming in, but I will pop in for a "hi" with niner domestic when I hit town around 9.


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Okay, so confirm this.  The meet and greet is Friday and not Saturday?
> 
> I may be a little tardy coming in, but I will pop in for a "hi" with niner domestic when I hit town around 9.



9 !!?? Tardy!!??

 :rofl:

That's freakin' early yet man!!  >


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jun 2008)

After 8 hours of driving and the butt sweat working its way into clothing.. it's tardy...


----------



## muskrat89 (18 Jun 2008)

> You are just jealous that we are going to spend some time on Friday evening with some great folks and you won't be able to join us



I may be jealous for a single evening, but you are jealous of me from November until May   >


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> After 8 hours of driving and the butt sweat working its way into clothing.. it's tardy...



You're not even going to shower before you present yourself!!??  :-X  eeeeweeewwww.

(Sounds like me after the Relay for Life!!  >)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jun 2008)

I never said that.. I just stated why I used the term "tardy"


----------



## armyvern (19 Jun 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I never said that.. I just stated why I used the term "tardy"



I'm relieved to hear that!!  

No actually, you could show up all stinky and sweaty ... and I'd still buy you a beer!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (19 Jun 2008)

Can't wait to see those of you who show up Friday night.

I'll still be there ... and I'll buy the first round.

Have a great night everyone.


----------



## Scratch_043 (19 Jun 2008)

alright, what time is everyone planning on showing up tomorrow? 1800 start time for those of us who are going to eat there?


----------



## armyvern (20 Jun 2008)

ToRN said:
			
		

> alright, what time is everyone planning on showing up tomorrow? 1800 start time for those of us who are going to eat there?



I'm trying for 1600hrs.

Usually though I get tied up with something (work-wise gents ... minds on the road & up out of the gutter) and don't make it there until 1700-1730ish.

Either way, I suspect I'll be there to greet most of you.  

If you don't see (or hear) me inside ... check for me under an umbrella on the patio. I need shade.


----------



## Scratch_043 (20 Jun 2008)

Alright, for anyone reading the thread still, I'm heading down there now, I'm sure I won't be too hard to spot, black shirt and black/white shorts. Looking forward to seeing all who come out.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Jun 2008)

Damnit just found this thread, as I still don't have internet access yet (thx 3 ASG Telephone Services).


----------



## armyvern (21 Jun 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Damnit just found this thread, as I still don't have internet access yet (thx 3 ASG Telephone Services).



We tried to phone you. 

I even considered going back over to the Maritime Club and leaving a message there for you with Barb (who NFLD Engineer pointed out wouldn't be there as she was working days ...  )

So there was me, Fiddlehead, his wife, ToRN, NFLD_Engineer ...

Only 5, so we were the quietest bunch there. Normal.    (Only 5 members, but I was sitting with a whole bunch of "lurkers" ... can we count them??)

Despite my best efforts --- we only had one pole dancer.

It was chilly out when I arrived home at 0330hrs. That put me in the joint for 12 hours (I think that might be a new Griffens record for me, but will try again tonight to beat that ...) 

I even behaved the whole entire time - you'd be proud!


----------



## muskrat89 (21 Jun 2008)

Pics?


----------



## Bzzliteyr (21 Jun 2008)

Well, we didn't show as I puled into the house at midnight and was pooped!!

I got delayed by the usual stuff - late departure, nap because I was falling asleep at the wheel only half an hour in, oh yeah, and an overturned car with a member of my brigade in it!!  A few calls later to the duty O to warn people, loading him up into the ambulance and I was on my way!

Sorry we missed it, maybe next time...


----------



## manhole (21 Jun 2008)

A good time was had by all!   Met a lot of good people and really enjoyed ourselves.....as for the army.ca crowd...we went with quality rather than quantity  ;D...... thanks to Vern, ToRN, NFLD_engineer, and all the "lurkers" for their hospitality.


----------



## armyvern (21 Jun 2008)

fiddlehead said:
			
		

> A good time was had by all!   Met a lot of good people and really enjoyed ourselves.....as for the army.ca crowd...we went with quality rather than quantity  ;D...... thanks to Vern, ToRN, NFLD_engineer, and all the "lurkers" for their hospitality.



And the _baby_ warrants for the drinks, and the birthday boy for the comedic relief, and that french girl who came and sat with us for taking some of the pressure off me, and for all the stories talked about (wow, it's a really small world!!) that made me laugh.

It was a great night. Thanks to you and Beth for the wonderful time too!!


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Jun 2008)

It was a good night.  We will have to try it again later in the summer to see if we can get more people out ;D.


----------



## muskrat89 (21 Jun 2008)

Mr. and Mrs Fiddlehead should host the next one at their homestead in Wakefield.   >


----------



## Kendrick (21 Jun 2008)

It's okay, had a little meet and greet of my own with Matt Fisher and bzz earlier today, since I'm not "allowed" at Griffen's for being a candidate on a course.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (22 Jun 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> We tried to phone you.
> 
> I even considered going back over to the Maritime Club and leaving a message there for you with Barb (who NFLD Engineer pointed out wouldn't be there as she was working days ...  )
> 
> ...


Which number did you try? I don't yet have access to my local number yet.


----------



## Scratch_043 (22 Jun 2008)

Had a good time with those that were there. Sorry I had to leave early, before NE got there, but I had fun after I left.

We'll have to do it again before the end of the summer, this time I might be able to stay later, haha.


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Jun 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Which number did you try? I don't yet have access to my local number yet.



What we thought was your cell,  since I switched numbers I didn't have it on my phone; and the one Vern had didn't work  :


----------



## armyvern (23 Jun 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> What we thought was your cell,  since I switched numbers I didn't have it on my phone; and the one Vern had didn't work  :



He should be thankful that we couldn't get through!!  ;D


----------

